

Huge spike in Google Advertising & Marketing Index since 22nd August - eisokant
http://www.google.com/finance?q=GOOGLEINDEX_US:ADVERT

======
ynniv
The top components of this index [1] are dominated by queries related to
Jaycee Dugard [2]. A plot of these queries shows a jump from obscurity to
popular starting on the 26th [3]. Why these are part of the advertising and
marketing index is unknown.

[1:
[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=25&geo=US&...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=25&geo=US&date=today%207-d&cmpt=q)
]

[2: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaycee_Dugard> ]

[3:
[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=jaycee%2Cjaycee%20d...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=jaycee%2Cjaycee%20dugard%2Cdugard%2Cjaycee%20lee%2Cjaycee%20lee%20dugard&date=today%201-m&cmpt=q)
]

------
robk
These bundles of keywords are generally pretty imprecise and likely based on
some of the AdSense lexicon clusters. Undoubtedly a few erroneous words, timed
with something like a Coke promo or book launch or whatever would cause this
kind of bump.

For example, if there was an author named John Lufthansa launching a book,
that would likely also trigger a jump in the air travel trends, erroneously,
as users search for just the last name.

------
mindviews
I bet the spike has to do with the changes in the FTC rules for robocalls. As
of Sept 1st, pre-recorded calls require the telemarketers to have written
consent from consumers or face a fine of up to $16,000 per call. I started
hearing about this change on the news in the last week or two and I bet the
spike is dominated by the "do not call" term as people are looking for more
information on what kind of calls they can look forward to not getting. More
info near the end of this FTC press release:
<http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2009/09/twi.shtm>

[Edit] Should have taken a minute to finish reading the stats and not just
look at the pretty graph. ynniv looks right about the Jaycee Dugard search
being included. Why that's in these stats is a mystery of the google...

------
10ren
_Looks_ anomalous, but there are 9 data points in the surge.

------
javery
If you look at the rising searches term on this page it looks like it was all
because of some coke rewards program:

[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=25&geo=US&...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=25&geo=US&cmpt=q)

lower right hand side.

~~~
ynniv
You got the timescale wrong. Try a week or a month and you'll get very
different results.

~~~
javery
Ah, your right. I see now that your right with the Dugard thing.

------
teilo
Well, that was the day my company's new site (smartpress.com) started its
adwords campaign, but somehow I doubt that had anything to do with it.

